# "1st colors of spring", "Reaching out", "Dirty View"



## MM Turner (Apr 8, 2008)

^^^
First colors of Spring





^^^
Reaching out





^^^
Dirty view

3 new pieces i've worked on recently

Details in the top left corner of the last picture, and the bottom right corner might help you understand it.


----------



## MM Turner (Apr 9, 2008)

What's the haps with this place?


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Apr 9, 2008)

I think #3 is quite interesting. It might do better with some color to the clouds but I like the way it kinda looks like veins.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

I couldn't tell what was in the corners, but your shots aren't bad.  I think 1 and 2 could use some cropping though.


----------



## MM Turner (Apr 9, 2008)

crystal_lynn said:


> I couldn't tell what was in the corners, but your shots aren't bad.  I think 1 and 2 could use some cropping though.



What's in the corners are little twigs stick'in out of the puddle of water i took this reflection picture in. Look closely at the tree reflections, and you can see the dirt the water settled on, that's why its called dirty view.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah, i did a bit of a doubletake. at first i thought you totaly messed up the bark in PP but that is quite cool not that i've figured it out.


----------



## MM Turner (Apr 14, 2008)

thanx 4 the comments


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 14, 2008)

Now that is a reflection.. thats pretty cool. Reminds me of a shot I took of the sky one time.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Apr 14, 2008)

Try using the rule of thirds. I think these could be some really cool pictures if the rules were used. They are too centered for my liking...


----------



## MM Turner (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^what's the rule of thirds?


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 14, 2008)

MM Turner said:


> ^^^what's the rule of thirds?




http://digital-photography-school.com/blog/rule-of-thirds/


----------



## MM Turner (Apr 15, 2008)

o,thanks


----------

